# Map Your Own Lake



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

For those of you who have smaller lakes or want to map a lake that you fish that doesn't have any depth contours on your gps here is a tip. If you run a lowrance with wifi capability use the Go Boating app on your iPhone and link it to your lowrance/ wifi unit. From there turn on sonarchart live on the go boating app and watch the lake contours appear before your eyes. Once on wifi it uploads into Navionics system and within a week or so you will have a full lake contours map you can download and view on any navionics chart or iPhone/ iPad app. Here is what the sonarchart live looks like before navionics processes


----------



## Great Catch12 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. While the lakes in my area are a little larger I still appreciate it.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can also map lakes while on plain just make sure you don't loose contact with the bottom. I have mapped lakes going 35-40 mph and they are accurate. But the more tracks and passes the better


----------

